
Tired of Web Browsers? Try Nanosai Boards - bamborde_zaiku
https://nanosai.com/
======
jjenkov
The main differences of Boards compared to other web browsers will not really
be clear until 1-2-3 releases from now. The current version just shows the
core principles.

Boards is not designed to replace a standard web browser, but to supplement it
for the use cases traditional web browsers do not support very well.

Eventually, we will not even classify Boards as a web browser, but as an
alternative Internet Client - targeting the Internet of Data, Internet of
Services, Internet of Things etc. However, we have to start somewhere, and
this is our embarassingly simplistic and not-so-pretty MVP :-)

------
mimixco
I watched the demo but, unless I'm missing something, I can't see any
advantage over just dragging out another Chrome/Firefox/Edge window and
putting them next to each other on the same screen. The UI is kind of strange,
too.

It seems like an uphill battle to create what is, essentially, just a fixed-
window browser.

~~~
bamborde_zaiku
I guess one of the advantages of Nanosai Boards over web browsers becomes very
clear once you start having loads and loads of tabs open in your browser!

------
craftoman
Is that a Java application? Correct me if I'm wrong.

~~~
bamborde_zaiku
Yes JavaFX indeed!

